# Skinny end of tie always showing



## WilburMcG (Aug 2, 2015)

I recently started wearing a tie and dress shirt each day to work and have bought some nicer dress shirts and ties. And I'm getting better tying a decent knot (currently using a pratt knot with success).

I'm comfortable with the length of the tie (on or just above belt buckle ok) but invariably the skinny end is too short to slip into the loop on the backside of the wide part. Thus it is peeking out all day long. I just do not like the idea of tie pins and bars...sorry...just not for me. I tried slipping the tie into my shirt between a couple upper buttons but the upper part then sticks out and doesn't solve the problem.

If I tie my tie differently to get the skinny part to hang further down then the overall length of my tie is too short. I have resorted to using a piece of tape to attach the skinny end to the backside of the wide end - but has come loose a time or two and looks just like it came untaped! Emberrasing... 

What are some other options?


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

It's not a fashion sin for the back part of your tie to be occasionally seen. I never use the "keeper" when I wear ties. If your tie is knotted well, it does not show nearly as often as you think it does. Perhaps because you have only recently started wearing ties, you notice it more than others do. 

A solution would possibly be to buy longer ties - - either big and talls or order them made to your specification on line.

You did not say what your size is, but if you are taller or have a larger neck size than the average guy, you might find longer ties easier to work with. 

Others will disagree, but I don't think the back end of the tie showing is all that horrid. If you are wearing a sport coat it will be even less noticeable.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

I do not like to expose the skinny end of the tie. Try folding it back under and through the tie loop, then use a tie clip (hidden) to clip the skinny end to your shirt. Bonus is that your tie stays straight all day every day.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Create a higher keeper with needle and thread in a few minutes?


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Tempest said:


> Create a higher keeper with needle and thread in a few minutes?
> 
> I like that one, Tempest. If you lack sewing skills, almost any dry cleaner or minor alterations person could do it.


Every once in awhile, I'll buy a tie that this happens to and this is my solution as well - just have the little tie keeper moved up and problem solved.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

I never use the keeper, and I don't worry much about it. But on me, the skinny end hangs down fairly far anyway.

Doesn't the pratt knot use more length than a four-in-hand?


----------



## WilburMcG (Aug 2, 2015)

My neck is 15.5 and I am 5'11"

I didn't know I should be looking at tie length when shopping. Do they even have a length listed? I don't recall ever seeing it.


----------



## Mute (Apr 3, 2005)

Tuck it into your shirt at a lower point if it really bothers you. That's what I do on my longer ties.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

With that size, I'm surprised that you have problems with the length on ties; maybe your torso is longer than most or maybe you're wearing low-rise pants with it. I don't know how much of the tie goes into a Pratt knot; that could be a factor. (Four in hand knots use less of the tie for the knot and leave more for the tail, etc.)

There are "Big and Tall" ties for sale at most men's stores. Those may be too long, but you could try them. There are also a lot of on-line stores where they will tell you the length of the whole tie. You could measure one that isn't working and see if you can find ties that are about three to four inches longer. (You'll be able to do that online if not at your mens store.)


----------



## DRWWE (Jul 6, 2009)

Use a different knot. A four-in-hand uses much less of the tie in the knotting process so you will have more of the tail end for dangling purposes. The knot is a classic look that a whole lot of well dressed men use. Embrace the asymmetry. If you must have symmetry, the half Windsor is another classic knot and may use less of your tie in the knot than the Pratt.

As another thought, how loosley are you tying your knot? Some people have a preference for a big loose knot, but it would result in your ends being too short. Honestly the problem you are describing is nothing I have ever experienced and I buy regular ties, use Half Windsors and four-in-hands, and do not have a skinny little neck.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

^Agree with the foregoing. I suspect the Pratt knot may be part of the problem. My other suspicion is that, like many younger men, you are wearing your dress trousers too low on the hips, as if they were jeans.

I will just add that I am a fairly tall man--6'3" until I started shrinking a bit with old age--and I am long-bodied and short-legged. I also have a 17.5-inch neck. I use regular length ties, a four-in-hand knot, and I have never encountered a problem such as you describe. I do however wear my trousers at or near the natural waist, as dress trousers should be worn.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Yet another reason I prefer a half Windsor.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Some thoughts -

It's likely J. Libourel is correct, if your pants are too low, it could be causing the problem.

Some things that also may help -

A four-in-hand knot uses less tie and will allow the back to hang longer.

But I've had short ties which for one reason, or another, wouldn't reach or stay in their keeper. A safety pin works great. In fact, even a straight pin works.

Some ties are made as longs, but at your size, that really shouldn't be needed.


----------



## WilburMcG (Aug 2, 2015)

I have lost weight and my pants do hang. Tightening my belt helps but making the pants snug enough to stay up makes it feel like they are tight again from being overweight. I will pay more attention to keeping them up.

using a pin is a great idea. As is resowing the keeper loop in the back. I'm trying the four in hand tomorrow.

thanks!


----------



## Tom Ruckford (Aug 10, 2015)

+1 for the safety pin suggestion. I've pinned the skinny end to my shirt. No one was the wiser!


----------

